# Tow Vehicle For Large Family



## 6incincy (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone have advice or experience in tow vehicle selection for a large family (5 kids) with a 28rsds? Have a 1500 Suburban right now. Thinking of the next step for TV...Excursion? Savanna? or 2500 Burb.

Thanks


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

2 of the 3 seem like _viable _options. If it were me, id probably look towards the 2500 Burb vs the van. If the Excursion was built on a 3/4 ton chassis that would be fair game as well. My guess is that you would benefit from having a 3/4 ton chassis vs a 1/2 ton. That will be a lot of human and luggage weight added to the GVWR and it might be very close to if not over the ratings for a 1/2 ton.

Good Luck!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

2500 burb with the middle bench seat. 6.0 engine or the mighty 8.1 ( no replacement for displacment ) Diesel Ford van ( avoid the 6.0 engine, trust me we have a LOT of junk ambulances from that engine ) My 2 cents


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd go for the 2500 burb, or an Excursion if you can find a used one. Either are good tow vehicles. Full size vans tend to be more limited on tow capacity (don't really understand why, I guess that's just not their target market).


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I would have to say a 2500 Suburban...................


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd go for the Suburban 2500 with Captain chairs in the middle. This allows the kids in the back to walk between the seats, without having to tip the back/forth. This will put three in the back, but I think that is worth it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure where you live, but, if your not in the snow belt, and don't need a 4 x 4 then I would get a heavy duty van. They are rare to find, but, there out there.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I would go with the 2500 burb with the 8.1 engine. They are almost giving them away. There is one near me with 34k on it 4x4 with leather that could be had for less than 11k. Another option would be a 2005 or newer e-350 club van with the v-10.

John


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> 2 of the 3 seem like _viable _options. If it were me, id probably look towards the 2500 Burb vs the van. If the Excursion was built on a 3/4 ton chassis that would be fair game as well. My guess is that you would benefit from having a 3/4 ton chassis vs a 1/2 ton. That will be a lot of human and luggage weight added to the GVWR and it might be very close to if not over the ratings for a 1/2 ton.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Just as a side note - the Excursion is built on a 3/4 ton chassis. Perhaps Sayonara was thinking of the Expedition? My vote would be for 3/4 ton 'Burb.

-CC


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Go for the Excursion!!!!

MaeJae







<<< see, sunshine and goodness


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

We went from the 1500 9 passenger Burb to the 2500 8.1L 8 passenger Burb. We also have 5 kids (19 down to 8) and are REALLY LOVING the extra power. With our 26rs, it's night and day as to the power to pull the trailer (and the Burb loaded with 7 people and the dog!)

We took the 1500 thru the Rockies on Interstate 70 which equated to 45 mph up most of the grades. Up the Grapevine in SoCal i wanted to see if I could keep 65 mph - I could with no problems AND I didn't have to turn the AC off. Put on a new air intake and now get 1.5 mpg more. Woohoo

Towing = avg. 9.5 mpg at 60mph including flat and grades.
Non-towing = avg. 15-16 mpg at 60 - 62 mph. (It starts to really drop fast after 65 mph. Like to 12 - 13 mpg around the 75 mph range.)

Anyway, we really like the 2500.

Good luck!

-Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> 2 of the 3 seem like _viable _options. If it were me, id probably look towards the 2500 Burb vs the van. If the Excursion was built on a 3/4 ton chassis that would be fair game as well. My guess is that you would benefit from having a 3/4 ton chassis vs a 1/2 ton. That will be a lot of human and luggage weight added to the GVWR and it might be very close to if not over the ratings for a 1/2 ton.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Just as a side note - the Excursion is built on a 3/4 ton chassis. Perhaps Sayonara was thinking of the Expedition? My vote would be for 3/4 ton 'Burb.

-CC
[/quote]
Actually yes, your right, i was thinking of the new Expedition XL but called it an excursion. If you were looking used then i would look for a diesel Excursion.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I went from a 1500 to a 2500 burb and the difference is like night and day. With three kids of my own and at least 1 extra on every trip we have plenty of room and plenty of power from the 7.4L. ---Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My recommendation is the 2500 Burb with the 8.1 if you can find it.



> There is one near me with 34k on it 4x4 with leather that could be had for less than 11k.


I'd check that one out! That's a steal.

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd go for the Suburban 2500 with Captain chairs in the middle. This allows the kids in the back to walk between the seats, without having to tip the back/forth. This will put three in the back, but I think that is worth it.


We have captain chair second Row and Love it!!!..........although the 07 & 08 have a power folding seat that folds the back down (front) and the entire seat up against the back of the front, an improvement from the old way it folded, now you have clean access to the back at floor level. You can get it with the second row bench. My 6.0 & more importantly the 6 speed seem to be a good combination.............i will know better in am month......we will be traveling to Florida and back the first week of December.......

My Suburban vote is if you buy new......

Buying Used..........would be a toss up for me between a 8.1 Ltr Sub or an Excursion Diesel...........
I would love to be able to convince the DW to let me drop a Big Diesel in our Sub................That would be the Ultimate Choice


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

6incincy said:


> Does anyone have advice or experience in tow vehicle selection for a large family (5 kids) with a 28rsds? Have a 1500 Suburban right now. Thinking of the next step for TV...Excursion? Savanna? or 2500 Burb.
> 
> Thanks


Yay! another Outbacker arriving in March 09!







( read his sig)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Does anyone have advice or experience in tow vehicle selection for a large family (5 kids) with a 28rsds? Have a 1500 Suburban right now. Thinking of the next step for TV...Excursion? Savanna? or 2500 Burb.
> 
> Thanks


Yay! another Outbacker arriving in March 09!







( read his sig)








[/quote]

*Congratulations* on your new arrival!!! Just in time for the '09 camping season!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

clarkely said:


> Buying Used..........would be a toss up for me between a 8.1 Ltr Sub or an Excursion Diesel...........
> I would love to be able to convince the DW to let me drop a Big Diesel in our Sub................That would be the Ultimate Choice


x2.

If you don't mind used, the 8.1 2500 burb is arguably the best family tow vehicle ever made (with the 7.4 close behind). The excursion diesel is the only vehicle that might be better, but I'm not a Ford guy and not that familiar with it.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

How about one of these:


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

webeopelas said:


> How about one of these:


We have four Children......and i always show those trucks to my DW....Telling her see.........we can get a 5er


----------



## LostHighway (Jul 23, 2007)

I personally have a 2005 Excursion with the 6.0 (It's not as bad as everyone thinks.) pulling a 28RSDS. Considering the Ex weighs about 7200lbs and the GVWR is 9200 that would make it a 1 ton, be sure to Check those door stickers some are rated at 8400GVWR (3/4 ton). Unfortunately Ex's are still not cheap in diesel form. Do your homework if buying a diesel EX and you'll be happy.

I also considered a 2500 burb but at that time prices were very similar between a gas burb and a diesel EX. I would also say go for the heavy duty van. They are VERY rare in family friendly form though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

webeopelas said:


> How about one of these:


I saw one of these while camping last summer....think I did a triple take to really make sure I just saw a truck with 6 doors.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> How about one of these:


We have four Children......and i always show those trucks to my DW....Telling her see.........we can get a 5er
[/quote]

You can get a 4-door (Crew Cab) with a bench in the front....seats six !!


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

My 2002 7.3L diesel Excursion has taken us from southern Ontario (6 of us) to the west coast of Canada, to the East coast of Canada including NewFoundland, Florida 2 times and to California once (going back soon in the same Excursion). Have pulled the 31 RQS fully loaded (bikes for six etc.) and have found it to be very reliable and extremely comffortable for me and the gang. Having said that, I did have to pull over on the Grapevine in SoCal to cool down and once near the Grand Canyon, however I was probably near max weight at the time.
Good luck with your decision and happy travels!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> You can get a 4-door (Crew Cab) with a bench in the front....seats six !!


Where is the fun with that? Get the 6 door model. I think you'd be the first Outbacker.com member with one.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

webeopelas said:


> How about one of these:


How many does that seat... if it were 9 people I would be interested!


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a 2005 Ford Excursion 6.0 Diesel with a 200828RSDS. It tows beautifully and LOTS of power. 4 kids + 2 adults + room for 2 more if needed. When I had my 1/2 ton I was always worried about every little bit of extra weight. Now I have no worries at all.

I get 16mpg around town not towing with mixed driving.
I get 18+ on the freeway at 75mpg not towing.
I get 14-16mpg on the freeway towing at 75mph on moderate terrain.

I have pulled over the Rockies, across the plains and never wish I had a different vehicle.

The Excursion is a 3/4 ton truck.

Warning, however, that if you find one that has not had some minor modifications to it, it may take a bit of work to make it a towing beast. Namely: Hellwig Sway Bar $300 + Firestone airbags $300. Other than that it will work great in stock mode.

Good luck.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

we have the 2500 burb and 5 kids AND the 28rsds. the 8.1 tows wonderfully. I looked at Excursions, but the third seats do not come with head rests, the burb has at least 2. We have one child still in a car seat, so the bench seat in the middle works best. We only put two in the back since this seat is smaller. The fit and finish seemed better on the Burb also. I find that the ride quality really suffers in full size vans, they are by nature noisier, and dont have all the craeture comforts, or are less likely to. (I am talking about passenger versions and not conversions) All your children are little yet, so watching the total weight is not as big an issue. We have weighed our trailer several times to figure this all out! The RSDS is nice with that bunkhouse, I am a little sad they are no longer making it.

My wife and I also set up a portable crib in front of the door near the slide (does your model have thesecond door?) It put the baby close by and we just lifted it up and put it on the rear slide when we packed. Worked great! If you have any questions about this, just pm us, we will be glad to help in any way! Welcome to a very small percentage of the U.S. family demographics!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> How about one of these:


What the...?!

I seriously want one of those. Forget what I said about the best family tow vehicle made. Is that a one-off stretch job by a limo company or something you could actually buy?

As for the club cab with bench in the front... while that may technically fit our family of six (crammed), it isn't really in the same ballpark as a three row vehicle like we're discussing.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> How about one of these:


What the...?!

I seriously want one of those. Forget what I said about the best family tow vehicle made. Is that a one-off stretch job by a limo company or something you could actually buy?

As for the club cab with bench in the front... while that may technically fit our family of six (crammed), it isn't really in the same ballpark as a three row vehicle like we're discussing.
[/quote]

They are custom.there are several companies that will build them.............I even saw one company took a stock long bed 4 door crew and made it into a 3 door crew short bed......I believe they did it on the same Frame.....they did not have to extend the length........


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

clarkely said:


> How about one of these:


What the...?!

I seriously want one of those. Forget what I said about the best family tow vehicle made. Is that a one-off stretch job by a limo company or something you could actually buy?

As for the club cab with bench in the front... while that may technically fit our family of six (crammed), it isn't really in the same ballpark as a three row vehicle like we're discussing.
[/quote]

They are custom.there are several companies that will build them.............I even saw one company took a stock long bed 4 door crew and made it into a 3 door crew short bed......I believe they did it on the same Frame.....they did not have to extend the length........
[/quote]
I believe that they can be ordered from the factory. Many DPW's, DOT's have 6 door pickups for road crews. There was one at the local Fore dealership. James


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> How about one of these:


What the...?!

I seriously want one of those. Forget what I said about the best family tow vehicle made. Is that a one-off stretch job by a limo company or something you could actually buy?

As for the club cab with bench in the front... while that may technically fit our family of six (crammed), it isn't really in the same ballpark as a three row vehicle like we're discussing.
[/quote]

They are custom.there are several companies that will build them.............I even saw one company took a stock long bed 4 door crew and made it into a 3 door crew short bed......I believe they did it on the same Frame.....they did not have to extend the length........
[/quote]
I believe that they can be ordered from the factory. Many DPW's, DOT's have 6 door pickups for road crews. There was one at the local Fore dealership. James
[/quote]

My Chevy Dealer didn't offer it............and they Know I would be interested in it....I asked them........Maybe Ford has it.......I was speaking of my knowledge from asking GM........
Wow...........if Ford offers it...........It may be my next Truck.

They should offer them.....especially with the talk of a Suburban going to front wheel drive..........and the next generation put on hold/scrapped...........WOuld be nice to have a Three Row TV like this.......


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> My Chevy Dealer didn't offer it............and they Know I would be interested in it....I asked them........Maybe Ford has it.......I was speaking of my knowledge from asking GM........
> Wow...........if Ford offers it...........It may be my next Truck.
> 
> They should offer them.....especially with the talk of a Suburban going to front wheel drive..........and the next generation put on hold/scrapped...........WOuld be nice to have a Three Row TV like this.......


I believe it is all a custom job. Dealers may stock them, but they get modified after the factory build.


----------



## 6incincy (Feb 3, 2008)

ftroop said:


> we have the 2500 burb and 5 kids AND the 28rsds. the 8.1 tows wonderfully. I looked at Excursions, but the third seats do not come with head rests, the burb has at least 2. We have one child still in a car seat, so the bench seat in the middle works best. We only put two in the back since this seat is smaller. The fit and finish seemed better on the Burb also. I find that the ride quality really suffers in full size vans, they are by nature noisier, and dont have all the craeture comforts, or are less likely to. (I am talking about passenger versions and not conversions) All your children are little yet, so watching the total weight is not as big an issue. We have weighed our trailer several times to figure this all out! The RSDS is nice with that bunkhouse, I am a little sad they are no longer making it.
> 
> My wife and I also set up a portable crib in front of the door near the slide (does your model have thesecond door?) It put the baby close by and we just lifted it up and put it on the rear slide when we packed. Worked great! If you have any questions about this, just pm us, we will be glad to help in any way! Welcome to a very small percentage of the U.S. family demographics!!


Great advice! Thank-you! Our 28 doesn't have the second door...it has a second sofa instead. Do you take bikes with you camping, and how have you figured out that one without looking like the Griswalds? We added a front hitch to our 1500 Burb this summer to hold a bike rack, but as for now we have to watch the weight added until we make the upgrade. We have found that the 2500 Burb is a hard to find vehicle.
Thanks
Angela


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

6incincy said:


> We have found that the 2500 Burb is a hard to find vehicle.
> Thanks
> Angela


If your looking for a new one.......do a search on chevy's website i found a 1/2 dozen within 200 miles........

I ended up ordering mine...............the incentives and deals were just as good for me to order as to buy off the lot............They are having a down year and will do what ever it takes to move units...........


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> We have found that the 2500 Burb is a hard to find vehicle.
> Thanks
> Angela


If your looking for a new one.......do a search on chevy's website i found a 1/2 dozen within 200 miles........

I ended up ordering mine...............the incentives and deals were just as good for me to order as to buy off the lot............They are having a down year and will do what ever it takes to move units...........
[/quote]
YA BUY NEW - HELP THE ECONOMY !!!


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

6incincy said:


> we have the 2500 burb and 5 kids AND the 28rsds. the 8.1 tows wonderfully. I looked at Excursions, but the third seats do not come with head rests, the burb has at least 2. We have one child still in a car seat, so the bench seat in the middle works best. We only put two in the back since this seat is smaller. The fit and finish seemed better on the Burb also. I find that the ride quality really suffers in full size vans, they are by nature noisier, and dont have all the craeture comforts, or are less likely to. (I am talking about passenger versions and not conversions) All your children are little yet, so watching the total weight is not as big an issue. We have weighed our trailer several times to figure this all out! The RSDS is nice with that bunkhouse, I am a little sad they are no longer making it.
> 
> My wife and I also set up a portable crib in front of the door near the slide (does your model have thesecond door?) It put the baby close by and we just lifted it up and put it on the rear slide when we packed. Worked great! If you have any questions about this, just pm us, we will be glad to help in any way! Welcome to a very small percentage of the U.S. family demographics!!


Great advice! Thank-you! Our 28 doesn't have the second door...it has a second sofa instead. Do you take bikes with you camping, and how have you figured out that one without looking like the Griswalds? We added a front hitch to our 1500 Burb this summer to hold a bike rack, but as for now we have to watch the weight added until we make the upgrade. We have found that the 2500 Burb is a hard to find vehicle.
Thanks
Angela
[/quote]

We have not taken bikes, the weight would concern me and where to put them is definately an issue!! We have the kids bring scooters. They all store nicely under our dinette bench (the old style







). And yes, we dont want to look like the Griswalds, but sometimes we cant avoid it with seven of us!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

ftroop said:


> we have the 2500 burb and 5 kids AND the 28rsds. the 8.1 tows wonderfully. I looked at Excursions, but the third seats do not come with head rests, the burb has at least 2. We have one child still in a car seat, so the bench seat in the middle works best. We only put two in the back since this seat is smaller. The fit and finish seemed better on the Burb also. I find that the ride quality really suffers in full size vans, they are by nature noisier, and dont have all the craeture comforts, or are less likely to. (I am talking about passenger versions and not conversions) All your children are little yet, so watching the total weight is not as big an issue. We have weighed our trailer several times to figure this all out! The RSDS is nice with that bunkhouse, I am a little sad they are no longer making it.
> 
> My wife and I also set up a portable crib in front of the door near the slide (does your model have thesecond door?) It put the baby close by and we just lifted it up and put it on the rear slide when we packed. Worked great! If you have any questions about this, just pm us, we will be glad to help in any way! Welcome to a very small percentage of the U.S. family demographics!!


Great advice! Thank-you! Our 28 doesn't have the second door...it has a second sofa instead. Do you take bikes with you camping, and how have you figured out that one without looking like the Griswalds? We added a front hitch to our 1500 Burb this summer to hold a bike rack, but as for now we have to watch the weight added until we make the upgrade. We have found that the 2500 Burb is a hard to find vehicle.
Thanks
Angela
[/quote]

We have not taken bikes, the weight would concern me and where to put them is definately an issue!! We have the kids bring scooters. They all store nicely under our dinette bench (the old style







). And yes, we dont want to look like the Griswalds, but sometimes we cant avoid it with seven of us!
[/quote]

My name is Clarke.........and uh....."I am a Griswald"

and..........its all good..............take the bikes...........I was laughing to my DW the other day.thinking about how long we will be going down the Road .....after i re-enforce and add the bike rack to the back


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

clarkely said:


> If your looking for a new one.......do a search on chevy's website i found a 1/2 dozen within 200 miles........


A search for what? What is it even called?

I like the idea of making a shortbox 6-door out of a longbox and keeping the same frame and wheelbase.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Only one i found when i used a cincinatti zip code

In my area there are a couple

If you want new........contact a dealer as they usually only take 4-6 weeks to get in ordered............the dealers will usually give you just as good a deal ..............they want to move something................


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Only one i found when i used a cincinatti zip code
> 
> In my area there are a couple
> 
> If you want new........contact a dealer as they usually only take 4-6 weeks to get in ordered............the dealers will usually give you just as good a deal ..............they want to move something................


A bit pricey for what I read about GM and thier financial woes. Undestand, they are sticker, but thats a pretty high starting point?

So whats considered a good deal when starting with $50,000?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Only one i found when i used a cincinatti zip code
> 
> In my area there are a couple
> 
> If you want new........contact a dealer as they usually only take 4-6 weeks to get in ordered............the dealers will usually give you just as good a deal ..............they want to move something................


A bit pricey for what I read about GM and thier financial woes. Undestand, they are sticker, but thats a pretty high starting point?

So whats considered a good deal when starting with $50,000?
[/quote]

Between the dealer discount and incentives i got like 10,500.00 off on mine............


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

clarkely said:


> Only one i found when i used a cincinatti zip code
> 
> In my area there are a couple
> 
> If you want new........contact a dealer as they usually only take 4-6 weeks to get in ordered............the dealers will usually give you just as good a deal ..............they want to move something................


LOL. I thought we were talking about the six door pickup truck. I know how to find a Suburban.

I imagine the bottom has dropped out of the used prices too. (Although I've heard that in the last month SUV sales were back like strong because the gas prices are down.)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> Only one i found when i used a cincinatti zip code
> 
> In my area there are a couple
> 
> If you want new........contact a dealer as they usually only take 4-6 weeks to get in ordered............the dealers will usually give you just as good a deal ..............they want to move something................


LOL. I thought we were talking about the six door pickup truck. I know how to find a Suburban.

I imagine the bottom has dropped out of the used prices too. (Although I've heard that in the last month SUV sales were back like strong because the gas prices are down.)
[/quote]

For the most part they (used truck prices) are still down - I have been shopping for a truck & have noted a variance in used vehicle pricing form dealer to dealer. One dealer told me, "..yeah, about 6 months ago you could have gotten a good deal on a truck, but , not now.." They were the only lot that told me that. I know the prices are still holding in our area (Lancaster) & have been waiting until after the winter season to buy our truck. In fact, today on the news I heard the overall auto sales in October were down 23%. Its going to be interesting to see how sales are effected with the state of the economy!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Used Ford Excursion, hands down the best family tow vehicle....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

cabullydogs said:


> Used Ford Excursion, hands down the best family tow vehicle....


Just curious - how it is for towing? and the specifications?

I see you have diesel? I am sure that helps


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

See below for my vote. We love our van, plenty of room to move around and spread out.







The shorter wheel base like ours is safer.

It pulls the 28RSS like a dream, sometimes you forget it's back there.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

As posted earlier by another member, the GVWR is 9200 pounds placing it between a 3/4 and a 1 ton truck. We have the 6.0L diesel and have yet to have any major issues. As with any new model, you as the customer get to find long-term issues, etc., hence some complaints from owners of the 2003 year vehicles. Our's is a 2005 and with the Banks Engineering Six-gun kit, it tows like a champ. It will take the Ex and the trailer up a grade and down again without much complaining. Certainly the diesel makes a huge difference and makes up for the difference in fuel price.

We used to own a '97 F250 with the first generation Powerstroke 7.3L. I towed a 28' offshore boat (Warlock w/twin Chevy 454's), but obviously not our current trailer. The Excursions started with the 7.3L (second generation) and eventually moved to the 6.0L. Either way, it will take care of business and bring the family along to boot. Our Ex has the 2nd row buckets making it easer to access the 3rd row, but reducing our max capacity to 7 people. With other models, one could seat nine people if desired.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

cabullydogs said:


> As posted earlier by another member, the GVWR is 9200 pounds placing it between a 3/4 and a 1 ton truck.


By today's standards that's a typical 3/4 ton. At least with the Silverado. 1 ton is over 11k GVWR.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

John in MD said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> http://main.altonco.com/


Now we're talking. I'll take this one Nice truck


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

7heaven said:


> See below for my vote. We love our van, plenty of room to move around and spread out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a van and loved it. I still say thats the best way to go for a large family! I would still consider a van if I didn't have to worry about snow. Where we live we definitely need a 4x4!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Now we're talking. I'll take this one Nice truck


I like that one too !! Im not a fan of blue though so anything blue would have to be removed......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Now we're talking. I'll take this one Nice truck


I like that one too !! Im not a fan of blue though so anything blue would have to be removed......






















[/quote]

Yeah!!!







I have to Agree........I like the Stripped down model.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Take a look at this: Quigley Vans


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

7heaven said:


> Take a look at this: Quigley Vans


Now one of those hi-top conversions in a 2500 might be worth looking in to.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

7heaven said:


> Take a look at this: Quigley Vans


That would work for me.........but i would still have to remove the blue


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

Went from GMC Yukon 1500 to Suburban 2500. Big difference in all areas, braking, handling and power. LOVE the 454 versus 350.Transmssion much better also.


----------



## 6incincy (Feb 3, 2008)

ftroop said:


> we have the 2500 burb and 5 kids AND the 28rsds. the 8.1 tows wonderfully. I looked at Excursions, but the third seats do not come with head rests, the burb has at least 2. We have one child still in a car seat, so the bench seat in the middle works best. We only put two in the back since this seat is smaller. The fit and finish seemed better on the Burb also. I find that the ride quality really suffers in full size vans, they are by nature noisier, and dont have all the craeture comforts, or are less likely to. (I am talking about passenger versions and not conversions) All your children are little yet, so watching the total weight is not as big an issue. We have weighed our trailer several times to figure this all out! The RSDS is nice with that bunkhouse, I am a little sad they are no longer making it.
> 
> My wife and I also set up a portable crib in front of the door near the slide (does your model have thesecond door?) It put the baby close by and we just lifted it up and put it on the rear slide when we packed. Worked great! If you have any questions about this, just pm us, we will be glad to help in any way! Welcome to a very small percentage of the U.S. family demographics!!


Have you guys thought about modifications to the bunkhouse to make a 5th bunk? We have been tossing that idea around for when the 5th tot gets bigger.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

6incincy said:


> Have you guys thought about modifications to the bunkhouse to make a 5th bunk? We have been tossing that idea around for when the 5th tot gets bigger.


If you'll have the option of moving up, there are some really sweet 5th wheel designs in the last couple of years with double slide bunkhouses in the rear. Some have two bunks and a trundle on each side - six beds back there!

Now you couple one of those babies with oine of these six-door pickups and we're in heaven.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> If you'll have the option of moving up, there are some really sweet 5th wheel designs in the last couple of years with double slide bunkhouses in the rear. Some have two bunks and a trundle on each side - six beds back there!
> 
> Now you couple one of those babies with oine of these six-door pickups and we're in heaven.


Now /\ That is What I'm Talking ABout


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

6incincy said:


> we have the 2500 burb and 5 kids AND the 28rsds. the 8.1 tows wonderfully. I looked at Excursions, but the third seats do not come with head rests, the burb has at least 2. We have one child still in a car seat, so the bench seat in the middle works best. We only put two in the back since this seat is smaller. The fit and finish seemed better on the Burb also. I find that the ride quality really suffers in full size vans, they are by nature noisier, and dont have all the craeture comforts, or are less likely to. (I am talking about passenger versions and not conversions) All your children are little yet, so watching the total weight is not as big an issue. We have weighed our trailer several times to figure this all out! The RSDS is nice with that bunkhouse, I am a little sad they are no longer making it.
> 
> My wife and I also set up a portable crib in front of the door near the slide (does your model have thesecond door?) It put the baby close by and we just lifted it up and put it on the rear slide when we packed. Worked great! If you have any questions about this, just pm us, we will be glad to help in any way! Welcome to a very small percentage of the U.S. family demographics!!


Have you guys thought about modifications to the bunkhouse to make a 5th bunk? We have been tossing that idea around for when the 5th tot gets bigger.
[/quote]
We have not, that woud be out of my modification comtort zone, but I have seen photos where people have taken out the storage compartment. It might make for a very low bed, maybe even on the floor, but perhaps you could raise the lower bunk to give more room below. Close to the floor might not be a bad idea for little ones prone to rolling out of bed! Our plan for now is for our little guy to sleep on the couch near mom and dad, and maybe in a few years move our DD to the couch and put the boys all in the bunkhouse, but by then, some will be off to college hopefully, and we won't need as much room.... It's a lot of "what ifs" at this point!


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

this should give you enough room and tow what ever you want to pull

I saw this rig at topsail hill fl. state park two weeks ago.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BOAT MAN said:


> this should give you enough room and tow what ever you want to pull
> 
> I saw this rig at topsail hill fl. state park two weeks ago.


Im not sure he checked in here to see if his TV would be big enough for that 5er. looks a little borderline to me....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> this should give you enough room and tow what ever you want to pull
> 
> I saw this rig at topsail hill fl. state park two weeks ago.


Im not sure he checked in here to see if his TV would be big enough for that 5er. looks a little borderline to me....
[/quote]

I saw that over on RV.NET some time ago........................The Genius's over there said it was underpowered, wheelbase wasn't long enough, to much wind print, & to much didstance between the cab & the trailer to Effectively Tow.

They felt maybe one of THESE, with some modifications......might do the trick


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

this was a actual picture that I took. It is the real deal.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

clarkely said:


> I saw that over on RV.NET some time ago........................The Genius's over there said it was underpowered, wheelbase wasn't long enough, to much wind print, & to much didstance between the cab & the trailer to Effectively Tow.
> 
> They felt maybe one of THESE, with some modifications......might do the trick


That's awesome. Apparently none of them have driven on the highway where those tractors are pulling 53' trailers weighing a few pounds more than a fiver, eh? Underpowered? I'm thinking 1,500 lb-ft of torque would pull a big fancy TT just fine.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> I saw that over on RV.NET some time ago........................The Genius's over there said it was underpowered, wheelbase wasn't long enough, to much wind print, & to much didstance between the cab & the trailer to Effectively Tow.
> 
> They felt maybe one of THESE, with some modifications......might do the trick


That's awesome. Apparently none of them have driven on the highway where those tractors are pulling 53' trailers weighing a few pounds more than a fiver, eh? Underpowered? I'm thinking 1,500 lb-ft of torque would pull a big fancy TT just fine.
[/quote]

They really did not say that at RV.Net .................I was just poking Fun at the "weight police"/"I know everything" attitude that seems to be so prevalent over there.........................

It sounds like something they would say though..............


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

IMG]http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm212/Sweathog62/Truck4.jpg[/IMG]

I think the 8.1 is hard to beat. With only 54,000 miles this one( see orignial sticker ) it has been a great 'beast' to travel in. I'd look for a used 'beast' and enjoy the low resale values. Gas will go back up. It may be 1-2 years, but it will go back up, so be sure to buy right!!'
Good luck.


----------



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have the same Outback and was initially pulling it with a 1500 extended cab truck. The truck just wasn't getting the job done. I sold the truck and found a 2001 GMC Yukon XL 2500 with the 8.1 liter V8 and 4.10 rear end. That's been almost a year ago and my wife loves the Yukon....better than any other vehicle we have owned. It pulls the Outback great and is very stable. Plus, if I want to upgrade, which we are planning to do, we have plenty of towing power for a bigger TT. The towing capacity of the 2500 with the setup I have is 12000lbs. They are hard to find though.


----------



## jensentn (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow...this is just the thread I needed. I'm new here (this is my first post), and I have a similar question to the one that started this 5-page thread. I have six kids and a 28RSDS (love the bunk-beds for the kids).

Anyhoo...we are looking at new tow vehicle and have a couple of questions to pose in hopes that someone has some insights. Here they are:

1. Regarding the Suburbans, in what year did they stop making 2500s with 8.1L engines? In our searching for a new vehicle, it looks like both the 2008s and 2009s come only with the smaller 6.0L.

1.a. Does anyone have any experience with a 2500 6.0L Suburban pulling something similar to the 28RSDS? Does anyone have any experience pulling with both the 8.1 and the 6.0 that could offer a comparison, and would you recommend buying a used, older model with the 8.1, or going with a newer model with the 6.0L?​
2. I've also had some conversations with a Ford salesman regarding a 2008 Excursion XLT EL. Similar to what I've learned about most salespersons, he said, "Oh, ha, this will pull that trailer, no problem". Obviously, he was uninformed and was more concerned with selling a vehicle than anything else (due to the fact that he made this statement without asking us anything about our trailer weight or consulting any pulling statistics, etc.). So, my question is: does anyone out there have any experience with the Excursion XLT EL and do you have any observations/suggestions? This vehicle is significantly less expensive than the 2009 Suburban 2500 we are looking at, but I don't want to compromise safety or reliability in order to save a few thousand dollars.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give us!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoiseStateBronco said:


> Wow...this is just the thread I needed. I'm new here (this is my first post), and I have a similar question to the one that started this 5-page thread. I have six kids and a 28RSDS (love the bunk-beds for the kids).
> 
> Anyhoo...we are looking at new tow vehicle and have a couple of questions to pose in hopes that someone has some insights. Here they are:
> 
> ...


Several are towing with the 6.0L Burbs. I'll let them comment on them.

Be careful of the Expedition EL (That's the Ford you are looking at). They are 1/2 ton frames and therefore not in the same league as the 2500 Burbs.


----------



## 6incincy (Feb 3, 2008)

Gotta thank everyone for the advice on vehicles. We had to put more money into our 2001 1500 and decided it was time to look for a 3/4 ton burb. It is like finding a needle in a haystack. Our dealer couldn't find a burb or a yukon in a 500 mile radius from us. That is crazy. So we repaired our burb, and are holding out a little longer to replace it. These posts have been very helpful. One of these days we will step up, but for now no more trips through the mountain.


----------

